
A retired Navy SEAL commander’s 12 rules for being an effective leader - kungfudoi
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/05/a-retired-navy-seal-commander-s-12-rules-for-being-an-effective-leader
======
gaius
This article is pure fluff, but I started the book recently myself and it's
pretty good so far.

By the way if you are interested in SEALs the book "Breaking BUD/S" by DH
Xavier is excellent - contains a lot of lessons for life in general. Don't be
a blue falcon, for starters.

------
elcapitan
"Let your subordinates start all answers with 'Sir, yes, Sir!', but not with
'Sir, no, Sir!'".

------
danjoc
for(word: words) { synonym = synonym(word); print('Do {0}, but not {1}', word,
synonym); }

:)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Reminded me very much of the scene in Mystery Men[1] in particular the quotes
of the Sphinx[2]

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/)

[2]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/quotes?ref_=tt_ql_trv_4](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0132347/quotes?ref_=tt_ql_trv_4)

